# Garden Chicken Burgers



## Dan_378 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys i just made this meal got it out of muscle and fitness magazine and it is awesome tasty meal leaving you satisifed you may read muscle and fitness but for those who dont here it is, its meant to be a cheaper alternative to eating protien if you cant afford the breast/legs/thighs also i thought it was a nice change:

Ingrediants

-1 medium Carrot, peeled and grated

-1 medium courgette, peeled and grated

-tinned chicken, drained

-50g bread crumbs (i brought natural really good)

-2 tsb worestershire sauce

-1 egg, lightly beaten

-20g chopped parsley

-salt and pepper too taste

-1 tbsp vegitble oil

-4 100%wholemeal buns

-2 tsbp, Dijon mustard ( i didnt have this but could be nice)

-30g baby spinach

-1 tomatoe slice

Directions:-Chopgrated carrot and courgette into small pieces and in a large bowl mix them together with chicken, bread crumbs, , worcestershire sauce, egg, parsley, and salt and pepper. Give it a good mix with hands. Form into 4 patties. In a pan, heat oil over a medium heat. Cook patties 4 mins per side or until browned. Place burgers on buns, and tp with mustard, spinach and tomatoe.

Nutrition Facts: 711 calrories, 49 g protein, 70 g carbs, 27g fat (6g satrated), 8g fibre, 13g sugar, 902 mg sodium. ( makes 2 servings )

(all from the article, i personally cant understand where the fat came from unless the chicken they used was high or its in the mustard?:S) izza:

Anyways see what you think!

anyone got any reccomendations of something to eat like in eveing low carbs high protein but not cottage cheese i get snacky in evening but cant eat any more cheese had too much of it recently! Thanks also any other recipes id love to try !


----------



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

I had the same recipe and tried them last night. they were lovely.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

u guys got any pics on how they look?

carrots in chicken burgers? mmm ?!


----------

